# Best winter tire.



## ikold (Feb 8, 2004)

Am running Hankook MT/R's now. Am not happy with their snow and ice performance. Am looking to get into a severe snow/ice tire (studdable perhaps). 

Is there a tire you keep coming back to ?


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

i got the bridgestone dueler rivo love it going on my 3 set would not buy anything else, last a very long time


----------



## Sierrabarry (Dec 16, 2006)

I also run the Bridgestone Revo and have been very happy with them. The Blizzaks are nice but you can't use them in the summer.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

MasterCraft MSRs have been the best I've used so far. Hakkapeliitta makes an LT series snow tire. Hakk is one of the most respected names in snow tires. The MSRs and Hakks are both studdable. I've been using BFG ATs so far this year. They are brand new tires. They are OK, but don't hold a candle to the MSRs. And my BFGs are not real wide either, 31/10.50. They will be coming off next week and last year's MSRs are going back on.

Remember that a true dedicated snow tire should come off for the summer. They are soft, and will not last long.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I put a set of Nokian Hakkapeliitta's on my own personal truck this season, 2008 Chevy 2500HD ext cab Duramax. In 22 years of plowing snow, they may just be the most impressive tire I've ever used. Truck is like a bulldozer with them.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone run the T/A KM2's? 
They don't look like they have the right sipping but have the size I like 255/80R17
Just cant seem to find a narrow 33" on 17" rim.


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

2COR517;950671 said:


> MasterCraft MSRs have been the best I've used so far. Hakkapeliitta makes an LT series snow tire. Hakk is one of the most respected names in snow tires. The MSRs and Hakks are both studdable. I've been using BFG ATs so far this year. They are brand new tires. They are OK, but don't hold a candle to the MSRs. And my BFGs are not real wide either, 31/10.50. They will be coming off next week and last year's MSRs are going back on.
> 
> Remember that a true dedicated snow tire should come off for the summer. They are soft, and will not last long.


I run the MSR's on mine for about 6 yrs now best tire in my book for plowing I just can haul my equipment with them but thats what i have a brother in law for. You cant hardly stop these tires. But their a really soft tire so I only run them i the winter.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Matt400;950905 said:


> Anyone run the T/A KM2's?
> They don't look like they have the right sipping but have the size I like 255/80R17
> Just cant seem to find a narrow 33" on 17" rim.


Matt - those MTs look like they would be horrible. With some siping, they might be OK though. The size you are looking for are almost impossible to find. I presume you have to run 17" rims on your Dodge? There are a couple more options in 16".


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

2COR517;951208 said:


> I presume you have to run 17" rims on your Dodge? There are a couple more options in 16".


Yes..17's or bigger because of the larger brakes the 16's won't fit.
Allot of people like the MSR's and my tire guy has em so I may have to use the LT235/80R17. I have a spare set of 17" wheels.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

My MSRs are 235/85/16, basically the same size. Get the studs if they are legal in your area.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

So far this winter they only have three storms or so on them about 6500 mi on them. They are not true mud tires since they have the mountain/snowflake symbol on them. My backup guy just got them too, and we both ran Cooper ST and he thinks these have better traction. I have no idea about longevity but for me they have been very predictable.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Based off of some opinions on here and other reviews, I am going to try the Mastercraft MSR's with studs next year.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm going to try General Grabbbers AT's next year. A couple guys from my FD put them on their trucks this year and love them. My past 2 sets were BF Goodrich Rugged trails. Like them but they wear way too fast!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I hated the Grabbers AT2s. Absolutely dreadful. I ran 235/85 on a 3/4 ton truck. 700 lb spreader, a ton of sand or better. Couldn't move the truck in 2wd.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

bacwudzme;952869 said:


> So far this winter they only have three storms or so on them about 6500 mi on them.


What are they? Look kinda like the Goodyear Dura Trac


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I suspect the reviews on the Dura Tracs are going to be just as bad as the Silent Armors. Short life span.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Just got the Cooper Discoverer M&S on the gmc this year. Unreal in the snow/ice. I have plowed in 2wd a lot so far because of them.

Also, on the dumptruck we have Cooper STT's if I remember right. They have been great too. They look like an aggressive mud tire but do pretty good in the snow!


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

2COR517;953178 said:


> I suspect the reviews on the Dura Tracs are going to be just as bad as the Silent Armors. Short life span.


I have the Silent Armotrs on a Jeep with 35K and lots of tread still left.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Matt400;953127 said:


> What are they? Look kinda like the Goodyear Dura Trac


Dunlop Rover M/T MAXX TRACTION


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Matt, you can't go wrong with the MSRs. Especially where you have the spare rims you can change them easily at the end of the season.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

2cor Is right that the MSR is a true snow tire. that does well. since they have been townfair tire i see alotmore of those tires. Id say the cooper will do all right too.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

ikold;950415 said:


> Is there a tire you keep coming back to ?


This is straight from Alaska Boss. Yes he's in aLaska where they get egades amounts of snow and just keep moving it. He says the BF Goodrich Commercial T/A Traction are hands down the best tire. Runs them on all 3 trucks and has for several years now. Very reasonably priced and wear and last longer than most tires out there. Check them out.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/fi...true&cf=false&rd=16&sw=false&rc=MIDINT&cs=235

http://www.belletire.com/TireDetail.aspx?id=59884#ReviewSection

here you are.....


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The BFG Commercials are also very good. I have a friend running a set. I would have bought them, but the MSRs were a little more convenient. And better price too, I believe.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

firelwn82;953316 said:


> He says the BF Goodrich Commercial T/A Traction are hands down the best tire.


Good looking tire, too bad they don't make a 17. Dodge has been using 17's now for the past 7+ years.


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Kumho KC11 235-85-16 10 ply winter tire, Boo Koo traction wesport

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/d...98697!831141567?tmn=KC11+Winter&typ=Truck/SUV

I don't think they do a 17 though...


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I ran the silent armors on my 05 F350 and sold the truck with 40,000 miles on the tires and still have 1/2 the tread left. Those tires where amazing in the snow!!


----------



## F-SERIES BEAST (Dec 12, 2009)

I only run Toyo open country m/t's. there a little high priced but last forever and the traction is awesome. There an E load, 10 ply radial that are quite and wear great. Look at my pics for the tread design.


----------

